# I DONT HAVE DP ANYMORE



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello everyone. The last time I was here in this forum was back in 2010!
Now, some of you might not read this. Some of you will and either ignore it or embrace what I'm about to write. 
I have been DP free for the past 5 years now. I can't believe I went through such a bad time. I remember I used to smoke weed and freak out because it made DP worse. Now, I don't even smoke at all and haven't for years. I don't miss it. 
Back then, people talked about the Charles Linden method. I don't know if that is still being discussed today but it's what I decided to follow when it came to my panic attacks. I just let the attacks come and kept telling my self over and over and OVER again that I was going to be ok. I'm not dying. Im not having a heart attack. Just hit me with your best shot! It was scary. But guess what? Nothing happened. Really, it's all in your head. Don't be scared of it. 
For DP, I nothiced that I was very stressed out at the time. I was hiding a very big secret which caused me to be super super stressed which caused my DP. I'm not saying that's the cause of YOUR DP but if you are going through some really though situation where you are super stressed, that might be it. Handle the problem and you will get better. Again, this might not be the reason for your DP, but it was for me. 
I went through it all. The dream state. The insomnia. The panic attacks (I used to have three in a day!) The feeling in my head being scared that it might be brain cancer -_- The things I would see in the corner of my eye and thinking "That's it, I'm going crazy" 
There is hope. You won't be like this forever. I haven't felt like that for a very long time. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

Well done Pandalove.


----------

